# Business Help



## johndoe1962 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am newbie and asking for advice. I applied as recruiter manager at JobQueen, they promise to pay $87,000.00/year. I would like to know how can I get quality sales reps in China. So if you want to help me out please contact me direct at my email: [email protected]


----------

